# Spinzilla!



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just got an email about Spinzilla, which I had never heard of.

It's apparently a contest to see who can spin the most yardage of yarn in a given space of time.

I just opened the email a few minutes ago, so I don't know much about it yet, but though other spinners would like to know.

Even if you're not interested in the competition, there seems to be a lot of info available on wheel maintenance, adjusting your wheel, etc., which could be of immense value to spinners.

http://www.spinzilla.org/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=spd-tsa-nl-160905&utm_content=876381_SPE160905&utm_medium=email


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw a e-mail about this the other day. It is a week long event. I work so I'm out.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

This sounds very similar to the 'longest thread' competition that is held at the Bothwell Spin In. The next Spin In will be held in 2017. The longest thread competition is open to overseas competitors. Details on the link below. Local spinning groups also hold bi annual spin ins and include a longest thread competition.

http://www.bothwellspinin.com.au/index.php/upcoming-events/spinin2017/



> Longest Thread & Friendship Ball
> The Longest Thread contest takes place before the Spin-in. This is a truly International contest with spinners from all over the world participating. The contest was created to enhance the quality of fine spinning around the world. It's theme is to 'link spinners throughout the world in friendship and greater understanding'.





> The contest requires participants to spin the longest continuous two ply thread they can weighing just ten grams using raw sheep's wool or alpaca! There are categories for different spinning methods.
> 
> It takes considerable time to check the weights of each entry and to measure the lengths of the threads with accuracy. As a consequence entries need to be in well ahead of the Spin-in and judging completed to allow the announcement of the winners at the official opening of the Spin-in.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I saw a e-mail about this the other day. It is a week long event. I work so I'm out.


That doesn't mean you can't spin in the evening.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm up at 4:30 in the morning I'm home by 4pm. Feed the family check KP Have chicken chores get ready for the next day. OK now I have to take a shower. Then guess what time for bed. I'm sound asleep by 9pm. I had off for the summer so I got to stay and be a big girl. lol lol I will have to pass.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I'm up at 4:30 in the morning I'm home by 4pm. Feed the family check KP Have chicken chores get ready for the next day. OK now I have to take a shower. Then guess what time for bed. I'm sound asleep by 9pm. I had off for the summer so I got to stay and be a big girl. lol lol I will have to pass.


Sorry.

I had no idea.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Even if you're not out to win for the most yarn spun, I think it's a good excuse to do some mindful spinning during that time. I gather my supplies and get ready just as if I'm in the competition and then just enjoy my spinning time. 

Thanks for sharing the information ????


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Guess you will be spinning thread... 10 grams is not much


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

JuneB said:


> Guess you will be spinning thread... 10 grams is not much


Admittedly 10 grams is not much fibre but the spinners certainly can spin a long, fine thread. Here are some of the results the results of the Spin In 2013 Spin In. I have also included the winners from previous years when the length of the spun fibre were much higher.

Winners by Country
Australia
(Wheel)	Julitha Barber	670.86m
________________________________________
England
(Wheel)	Amanda Hannaford	624.21m
________________________________________
Falkland Is.
Friendship	Margo-Amee 
________________________________________
Ireland
(Wheel)	Heather Underwood	134.06m
________________________________________
New Zealand
(Wheel)	Leigh Morris	93.05m
________________________________________
Netherlands
(Hand prop)	Lori Broere	520.80m
________________________________________
Norway
(Hand prop)	Mona Anderson	219.82m
________________________________________
Scotland
Firendship	Su MacNivern 
________________________________________
Sweden
(Wheel)	Monica Hellberg	97.73m
________________________________________
USA
(Hand prop)	Jane Reed	245.05m
________________________________________
Wales
(Wheel)	Ann Fisher Rhodes	300.64m

http://www.bothwellspinin.com.au/archives/2013-spin/

Name Country Length 10g Competition Year 
Naoko Tamuro Japan 1,442.982 Spindle 2005
Ernest Jensen Australia 1,210.922 Wheel 2003
Naoko Tamuro Japan 1,131.457 Spindle 2003
Carol Robinson Australia 1,103.577 Wheel 2005 
Sue MacNiven UK 1,037.284 Wheel 2001

http://www.bothwellspinin.com.au/files/1214/2486/2046/Results2015ForWeb.pdf


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lots of information on spinzilla on Ravelry. They are very active there


----------

